# gettin a new girl tomarrow!!!



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

This is a my new alpine doe im getting tomorrow! She is a full blooded alpine that is registered with papers for $50!!!!!! She is so cute! She has never kidded wich worries me but they said it was because they never had a buck. She was given as a gift to the people we are buying her off of because she was to short to be in 4-h? I am glad I am getting her because she has been there all by her self for her whole life! She is 6 years old, so I hope she still gives good milk.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That is exciting! She is beautiful and such a great deal! I hope she works out for ya!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That is a really nice doe. She might have a hard time getting pregnant at 6 years old, after 3 there productivity drops dramatically if they have never kidded before.
And I don't see why she'd be too short for 4-h, I had a gch doe that was shortest in all the classes, but she wiped the floor with the other does.
This doe looks like she has really nice conformation. If I may ask, what bloodlines is she from? American Alpine, or French?


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

I really dont know till I get her pappers. The guy on the add didnt even say if it was a buck or a doe! I whant her regardless because she is all by herself. Do you think she could get pregnant easier if we keep the buck with her year round?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Huff_farm said:


> I really dont know till I get her pappers. The guy on the add didnt even say if it was a buck or a doe! I whant her regardless because she is all by herself. Do you think she could get pregnant easier if we keep the buck with her year round?


First you have to see if she is even cycling, and what her cycles are. But wether she is with a buck all year or only on her heat cycles, she has the same chance of getting pregnant.
Right now she wouldn't be cycling if she's normal on her cycles. All dairy breeds should cycle August to February. Right now is out of season


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Once they get past 3 do they sometimes stop cycling and never do it at all?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, sometimes their ovaries go cystic and they need a shot of cystorellin to unblock them so they can have a fertile heat again. Sometimes they short cycle and sometimes they stop all together.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

So a shot can fix it? Can I only get it throught a vet, or could I get it at rural king? Rural king is a farm store thats bigger than tsc


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You can get it at a vet, or VetServ. It's an Rx Med, so a farm store will not have it.
Initial day:3cc Lutalyse
7th day:1cc Cystorellin
14th day: 3cc Lutalyse
17th day: 1cc Cystorellin and pen her with the buck that day.

But see if she cycles in the fall, if she does breed her, if she keeps coming back in heat, give her the shots.
Both can be gotten at a vet or VetServ, nowhere else they are prescription meds.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

She is very pretty! Congrats.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Huff_farm said:


> So a shot can fix it? Can I only get it throught a vet, or could I get it at rural king? Rural king is a farm store thats bigger than tsc


Don't mess with her. She should come in heat in the fall. Watch this forum. About August and clear through the end of September, there will be a run of posts about how their doe(s) aren't coming in heat yet. Then magically those posts go away and everything is in heat. If it's the end of October and your doe still hasn't come in heat, even though there is a stinky buck around, then you can worry what to do about it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Don't mess with her. She should come in heat in the fall. Watch this forum. About August and clear through the end of September, there will be a run of posts about how their doe(s) aren't coming in heat yet. Then magically those posts go away and everything is in heat. If it's the end of October and your doe still hasn't come in heat, even though there is a stinky buck around, then you can worry what to do about it.


Thats what I'm saying, wait till breeding season, if no cycle, then pursue the problem. Breeding season differers depending where you are. Whenever fall comes to you is normally when it will start.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Here she is! Does anybody think she could be a show girl? My dad think she ways about 150 lbs! She is big! I am 5ft 11 in tall, and when she stands up on the gate, I look her in the eyes! She is super friendly and doesnt mind being touched. She is a registered alpine, but I dont have her papers yet, and I dont know were to look for the tattoo.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Another pic


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The tattoo would either be in both her ears or her tail web. Get a flash light and look.
The other pics are not the greatest, but yes I think she would do well in shows.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks how would you like the pictures?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

She's beautiful!! Congratulations!!! I am thinking if you just have her in with a buck from Sept/Oct through Dec, then if you haven't seen any activity then I would look into the shots. I'm using paint sticks with breeding this fall/winter so I have some dates


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Tested for CAE and CL? Those cheap goats can be just little worm holes to destroying your whole herd. If she is tested, ASK FOR PAPERS. NEVER believe strangers about those diseases. Remember, even some of the FANCIEST goat herds who have won shows and shows may have it in their herds. You never know.

We almost got sucked into buying a milking cow who had Johnes. The lady was very nice and was going to bring her to us, but then when we asked her to test her, she said yes and that was the last thing we heard from the lady. And it was a COMMERCIAL dairy! Our vet said that the most common place to find diseases are in big commercial herds.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

This is my Alpine girl I bought last week for 75.00. She seems to be around 150 lbs herself! That's funny!


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

I bought her off a girl who was going to college, she was the only goat there, and thwy were selling her because she was lonley, the vet should be out this week. What should I ask him to do?'


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> This is my Alpine girl I bought last week for 75.00. She seems to be around 150 lbs herself! That's funny!


She's beautiful too, good grief now I want an Alpine!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Huff_farm said:


> I bought her off a girl who was going to college, she was the only goat there, and thwy were selling her because she was lonley, the vet should be out this week. What should I ask him to do?'


Ask the vet to do a blood test for diseases.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Ask him to test her. Ask him to draw blood and test her for CAE, CL, and Johnes. Look for lumps, swollen joints, and if she is in milk, look for trouble with milking. Also, never buy a goat with runny poo. I know, I was late for saying all this, I'm sorry!

Also, just because she was an only goat, she may have come in contact with diseased goats. Most likely not, but like I said, you just never know.

Thanks for the compliment on Janie!


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> This is my Alpine girl I bought last week for 75.00. She seems to be around 150 lbs herself! That's funny!


She is really cute! I read the mature does were only supuse to be 125 lbs!


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

What does the tatto look like?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Like brail pretty much.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Her ear has hair in it!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

You can take clippers and clip the hair out of her ears. Take a flashlight and put it on the hairy side of her ear and look at the inside of her ear (the non-hairy side) you should be able to see letters/numbers. When I milk tonight I'll try to take a pic of one of my does' tattoo's so you can see where it is. It is kind of hard to explain. If you have the vet come out, definitely test for CAE, I would also see if he/she has an ultrasound machine as they should be able to ultrasound her and see if her ovaries appear cystic or not. If everything looks normal/healthy she should breed without problems this fall. If you have a buck, there is a slim chance she may come in to heat in the next 10-14 days just because she has not had any exposure to a buck and his scent/noise etc might bring her into heat. She is a nice looking doe. What is her registered name?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Aim for a picture like this, I'm sure you have never set a goat before, so just try and get a pic of her from this kind of view.
And I have a tattoo pic, on a light eared goat, but it will give you an idea of what they look like. And as for the brail, they do slowly sink in and become less raised, so if may just be a tattoo flush with the skin. 
I'll post the tattoo pic in a bit.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

What I meant by brail is that the numbers will be made out of dots... I guess I could have just said that! LOL


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> What I meant by brail is that the numbers will be made out of dots... I guess I could have just said that! LOL


Aha, I thought you meant raised dots. Yeah, they're just dots formed to make letters. The one thing I hate about them is the M too closely resembles the N, on some of the tattoos.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry for the glare, but you get the idea. I wish I took pics of the boers, and black eared alpines I did, they were extremely visable against the dark ears, and they were super raised. Their tattoos took great! But you will just have to settle for this example...


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Great pics of the ear, and I dont know her registered name , they are going to give us the papers soon.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

I will get a good picture of her set tomorrow, do you want a back view of her set with her legs set wide?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, I would like to see her set like the first pic, and for the rear set, try like this. Don't set them too wide, it will make her look unnatural and give her a weird conformation look.

Tried to give you a good varity of pictures to go off of....


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

I could only get a pic of her backend, I am waiting for my dad to help my.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She is nice and wide, great rear legs, has a wide pelvic bone, so she should have an ease of kidding, nice centered teats, teats seem uniform in size, but I'm not sure on how her attachments are going to be, but I have a feeling that they will be weak...


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Her udder kind of looks like she has either kidded in the past, or had a precocious udder at one time.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

What do you mean by precious?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Precocious - basically a fake udder produced by does from heavy milking lines. Believe it or not, bucks can actually have precocious udders if they are out of big milking lines.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Not technically a fake udder, they do produce milk. But a precocious udders is an udder that comes into milk without being bred, does like these are also called Maiden Milkers, if that is easier for anybody. While I have heard of it in bucks, I've never seen it, that would be awful if my bucks ever started milking!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

A precocious udder can also be onset by udder stimulation, in does of any age.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

The grandpa to my buckling has a milkable udder .+*B Little Orchard BR Pure Thrill. Lol I couldn't figure out what I was looking at.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

rdmtnranch said:


> The grandpa to my buckling has a milkable udder .+*B Little Orchard BR Pure Thrill. Lol I couldn't figure out what I was looking at.


:shocked:


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

I got her papers today!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice pedigree she's got there


----------

